

Idea to reduce the occurrence of negative low-value comments on HN threads - marshray

When I look back upon my comments, I find some are more constructive than others. Of my less-constructive comments I think "Gee, maybe I just didn't like or agree with the article".<p>Allow users to downvote articles. Downvotes don't have to have the same weight as upvotes.<p>If you downvote an article, you are barred from commenting on it. Maybe it even hides it for you. But have a way to undo your downvote.
======
t0
Downvotes would add more negativity. The goal is to get rid of it. Solution:
only allow positive comments.

If you don't like something, you don't vote.. you don't do anything. Likewise,
if don't like it.. don't comment at all.

~~~
marshray
So why did you comment then?

~~~
t0
I see offering a potential solution to a problem to be a positive comment.
Neutral, really.

------
Mz
Honestly, schemes to manipulate participation are not the best solution. This
is a technical community and it loves to propose technical solutions, but
negative comments are a people problem first and foremost. If you wish to see
this improve, be the change you wish to see. Exercise self discipline. Choose
to not comment if it is trivial and negative. If you do say something trivial
and negative, you have about an hour in which to change your mind and delete.
Exercise that option if you think it does not add value. Set the example.

